# Laptop DVD Drive Problem (Not detected?)



## rmayan (Apr 15, 2008)

Laptop model *HP dv2550se*
OS *Windows Vista Home Premium*

A while ago my DVD drive was working fine. Then I needed to convert a UIF file to ISO, so I installed *Magic Disc* [ http://www.magiciso.com/tutorials/miso-magicdisc-overview.htm ]. Well, converting the file worked, but now the DVD drive no longer appears in "My Computer." I don't see an entry for it in the Device Manager, either. I have since uninstalled Magic Disc.

I took the laptop to Best Buy and explained the problem to the tech there. He put in a CD and ran a program, and the DVD drive appeared in "My Computer." So I went home satisfied, but when I restarted the laptop, it was no longer there!

I tried reinstalling and uninstalling Magic Disc to try to fix it, but to no avail. I tried a full system recovery (reset to "original factory conditions") but the DVD drive still doesn't appear.

Someone pointed me to this article:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/929461
*(Default)* is set to *DVD/CD-ROM drives*
*Class* is set to *CDROM*
Other keys listed are *ClassDesc*, *EnumPropPage32*, *IconPath*, *Installer32*, *NoInstallClass*, and *SilentInstall*, but I don't see *UpperFilters* or *LowerFilters*.

Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try both:

this reg file to do the same thing. Or CDGone Variant.


----------



## rmayan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks, Elvandil, but neither one worked (I rebooted after each, and it's still not there). Device Manager appears the same.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What drivers does the drive load? Look in the drivers section in its properties in Device Manager?

What error is listed?


----------



## rmayan (Apr 15, 2008)

Elvandil, I don't see a listing for CD/DVD drive devices in the Device Manager, at all - my guess is that if it was working properly it would be listed under *DVD/CD-ROM devices*, like on the XP desktop. So it's like Vista doesn't know that there's a DVD drive connected at all.

I clicked "Scan for new hardware" but it didn't detect it.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

OK. So we are talking a bit deeper. If they are IDE devices, go down lower in the Device Manager to your IDE controller. Make sure both channels are enabled.

Then look in the BIOS on boot and see if the drives are there. Be sure they are set to be autodetected.


----------



## rmayan (Apr 15, 2008)

I do not know the model of the DVD drive or whether it is connected through IDE or other, but both ATA Channels 0 and 1 are enabled and reported to be working properly by the Device Manager.

I will reboot now and look in the BIOS.

--

I don't see the DVD drive mentioned in there (PhoenixBIOS), except under *Boot Options* => *Boot Order* as *ATAPI CD/DVD ROM Drive*.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

OK. It's probably a SATA drive, then. 

Is your system drive IDE or SATA?


----------



## rmayan (Apr 15, 2008)

By that I take it you mean the hard drive. It is a WD1600BEVS, connected through SATA.

--

In fact, I can't find anything about the DVD drive except that it is a Lightscribe-enabled optical drive (but that's in the Start menu anyway).


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

No, I mean the CD-ROM. But if your hd is SATA, then the SATA drivers are already loaded for the CD-ROM.

Does it show any life, spin when you insert a CD or the drive light flash on boot or when in use?


----------



## rmayan (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes, when I insert a CD the drive spins and the light on the side flashes, but nothing happens in Windows.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Do you have any bootable CD's or a copy of XP? If the drive will boot, then we would know that it was Windows and not the drive (though you may need to go into BIOS setup and make booting from CD earlier than hd boot).


----------



## rmayan (Apr 15, 2008)

I inserted a Linux LiveCD, rebooted, checked boot options (CD above hard disk), only option is to boot from hard disk. I tried with a different LiveCD but it just loaded Vista again.


----------



## monica888 (May 16, 2008)

hey i have the exact same problem in my HP pavillion laptop as yours. ( Atapi CD/DVD ROM not getting detected in device manager & my computer but working in BIOS ).
did you find a fix for it?? ( if u did plz mail me at [email protected] and share it with me too!!
thanks a lot...
cheers,


----------

